# Archie in Bluebell Woods



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Today i thought i would go and have a play with some off camera flash in the woods that we walked last weekend hoping the bluebells would be out


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

The detail is amazing!!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheers Zoe


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely pics, he looks a right charterer, I love terriers


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

that pictures beautiful!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Great piccie!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats a gorgeous pic


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great picture he's such a gorgeous dog


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pic, he looks like such a poser.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou for all your positive replies :thumbup1:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww thats a lovley pic


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Wonderful shot xx


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the contrast, abslolutely stunning.


----------

